# [AU] Vale of Shadows [Full]



## dead_radish (Sep 13, 2003)

*Vale of Shadows OOC*

Here's our cast:

Rangerjohn: Rowlth, Litorian Ice Cat Totem Warrior
Nameless: Quickling Faen Wind Witch
Garyh: Ar-Pharos, Giant Warmain
Inez Hull: Kyraelis, Faen Akashik
Arma: Haradoth, Mojh (Future Mage Blade)
GPEKO: Rupert, Human Runethane/Unfettered
Mirthcard: Xen, Verrik Champion of Death

The Rogue's Gallery is here
The IC thread is here


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 13, 2003)

I'd like to go for Litorian Wolf totem warriror.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 13, 2003)

Okay some more info:

The tone of the campaign will be fairly dark.  Nasty, brutish and short is a fair description of life in the Vale for a lot of people.  I'd prefer the characters to have more of an outsider type of feel - basically wanderers, travellers, etc.  These characters, by force of circumstances or choice, are outsiders.  For whatever reason, they are permanently on the move, travelling from one place to another, hopefully keeping ahead of whatever pursues them, or seeking out new places to satisfy their curiousities.
In keeping with that, it is entirely possible that PC's may die - in this game, they aren't the stars of the world - they are people trying to make it by, and make a difference.  But the world is dangerous, and people die.  I won't be out to kill you off, but it is a possibility.  As such, having a backup character is not at all a bad idea.

I don't want to see horribly evil characters, but characters with selfish motives, low scruples or the like are just fine.  I don't want someone that is going to disrupt the party, pick everyone's pockets, etc, though.  But AU has no alignment.  Make realistic characters with shades of grey.  If you're a totem warrior that thinks the weak should be allowed to die off to strengthen the rest, go for it.  If property rules have always rubbed you wrong, have fun.  If you want to be a champion for the downtrodden and repressed, enjoy!


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 13, 2003)

Okay.  Here we go:

*Campaign Synopsis*

The campaign takes place on a large and densely settled continent.  The eastern lands—the Lands of the Diamond Throne—correspond closely to the setting described in AU.  An advanced empire, ruled by giants, shepherds lesser races such as humans and faen.  In the far west, steep fjords lead to the archipelagoes controlled by a mighty nation of the dramojh, the ancestral enemies of the giants.  Far in the west, legend has it that the dragons themselves brood upon stratagems for recovering the lands stolen from them of old.  In the deserts to the southeast, an ancient and aloof dynasty of Verrik kings rules in splendid isolation.  In the spine of these lands, nestled in the lofty peaks which have long separated the dramojh and the giants, a broad and populous valley remains the only land where humans rule independently.  Fierce and distrustful of outsiders, but fragmented politically, the free humans have long acted as a buffer between the great powers.  Their prosperity has been guaranteed by the fact all of the major trading routes between these three nations lead through the Vale of Shadows.

The “history” presented by the AU is very close to the text given to the children of those humans enslaved in the east—as one might expect, it attributes much more agency and general benevolence to the giants than is historically verifiable.  In the Vale of Shadows, the history is remembered somewhat differently.  Before the giants came, three hundred years ago, all the lands were held in thrall by the dramojh, though the Vale was even then an unruly province.  The giants drove the dragon-men from the east and pushed through the passes in the Vale.  They had nearly driven the dramojh from their strongholds when they suffered a terrible reverse.  The dragons themselves descended upon the invading host and the giants were slaughtered upon the ice at Mistmeer.  By this time, the human lands were in open rebellion and the warring races agreed to pull back to their eastern and western borders and respect the neutrality of the center—the Convenant of Mistmeer Reach is still unbroken today.  In fact, it was only at this time that the giants began the great ceremony of Shu-Rin and dedicated themselves to peaceful pursuits, while creating the Sibeccai to keep their human wards in line.  Both great races washed their hands of the rebellious humans of the vale, deciding to help cultivate (in the image of the greater race, of course) the enslaved humans in the lands of the East and West.

*Geography*

The Vale of Shadows may best be described as great “V’ slashed in the mountains dividing the continent.  This ‘V’ is 2720 miles wide at its widest East-West point and 3520 miles long at its longest North-South point.

The most populous and developed land in the vale is in the far south, where a series of rich river valleys pour into the Echoing Sea, so named because in the summer the booming of its breaking ice can be heard throughout the vale.  Clustered around this sea are a number of the richest cities in the land.  North of the sea is a broad belt of alpine woodland, which rises towards a ring of rugged hills and badlands.  North of this ring, the land becomes higher, drier, and much less suitable for farming.  Significant settlements here generally tend to develop on the rivers, where irrigation makes some farming possible—a few notable rivers cut through this terrain.  On these high broken plains, forests of scraggly trees give way to a cold, dry wasteland.  A colossal, treacherous series of mountains and badlands divides the Vale from the north—in this range are several of the highest peaks in the known world, most of which have never been scaled.  Further north is a belt of tundra, and beyond that, glaciers and the Cold Waste.  Here human settlements give way to the territory of the Litorians.

*Religion*

The more advanced races consider the human beings’ religiosity one of their more quaintly primitive characteristics.  Indeed, religion is one of the dominant forces in the Vale, though it would be saying too much to call it “organized.”  Outsiders (especially Giants and Verrik) frequently chuckle at the absurd abundance of the gods of the vale, saying that a draught of the water of the Ice Sea causes one to descend into mystical madness.  The Dramohj simply see these gods as the feeble filler that now has replaced their proper worship within the psyches of men.

The Beast Gods—The vast majority of the inhabitants of the Vale remain very close to the animistic religion of primitive human society.  They worship nature in all her manifestations, but particularly through her totems—the living beings who represent some facet of her power.  Perhaps nine tenths of the people follow the beast gods though they tend to be among the most humble.  The most devoted worshippers of these gods frequently take on the appearance of their totems—for worshippers of these totems these beast-men are holy.

Totems: Bear (Black Bear, Ice Bear; Grisly Bear); Boar; Elk; Griffon; Hawk; Horse (Steppe Horse; Estavan); Lion (Mountain Lion, Lynx; Ice Cat); Otter; Raccoon; Snake; Wolf (Black Wolf, Winter Wolf, Great Steppe Wolf); Wolverine. 

The Storm Gods—The ruling classes in the Vale worship manifestations of elemental might.  This pantheon, though strong, is limited mainly to the feudal families who rule the vale and to those who depend upon them for their livelihood.  Above all else, these gods prize the martial virtues.  They are warring and petty group who shift their favor from one house to the next with great rapidity.

There are six primary, active male elements, according to the humans of the Vale—iron, mind, sea, wind, ice, and wood.  Each of these corresponds to a male storm god.  There are five subordinate, passive female elements, according to the same mythos—fire, song, blade, thunder, and word.  Each of these corresponds to a female storm god.  (Names and portfolio to follow).  Most worshippers of the Storm Cult worship a single male divinity and all five female divinities.  There is some theological dispute about why this is so.  The avatars claim that this justifies the polygamous practices of the ruling classes, while most witches claim the disproportion is due to the comparative importance of the female divinities. 

The Faen Gods—No human scholar has ever succeeded in delineating the outlines of the Faen pantheon in all its multiplicity, but these gods exist and they are worshipped.  So long as a god has even a single worshipper he exists; likewise, a god may cease to exist when his last worshipper forgets of his existence.  Faen gods are a numerous and short-lived lot.

The Cult of Am-Re—In the great city of Rab’meer, near the pass leading to the Verrik Empire, a new cult has recently arisen, claiming to worship a single god, more powerful than all the rest.  The cult has named Ghera-Din, Desgrave of Rab’meer and first convert to Am-Re as rightful High Suzerain of all the Vale.  Ghera-Din has stated his intention to conquer the Vale and purge all other gods from the land, and the devotees of Am-Re are displaying unusual aggression.  The other political rulers are not especially pleased by this development, but they’re not especially worried either.

The Dragon Lords—For three hundred years the Mojh have been trying to proselytize in the Vale.  The occasionally succeed in converting someone to the unpopular worship of the dragons in the west.  They show every intention of continuing for another three hundred years.

*Politics*

Never having been unified, the Valley of Shadows is a confusing patchwork of competing political interests laid out along feudal lines.  No fewer that fifty-one more or less independent political entities exist—any given entity’s lands are not necessarily contiguous.  These fifty-one mini-states are more or less in a constant state of war with one another—alliances form and fall apart with great dispatch.  Periodically one state manages to conquer another and eliminate its rulers.  That sort of event, however, is rare, and there are always new bandit lords seeking ennoblement.  This highly chaotic political order has remained static for several hundred years since before the invasion of the giants.  No one state has ever become powerful enough to challenge it.

There are three ranks of nobility.  Twenty-two desgrave have ascended to what we might call a duchal holding—every desgrave rules an independent state and exacts fealty from a number of lesser noblemen.  The second rank consists of seventy-six margraves.  Twenty-eight margraves possess independent states; the rest owe oaths of fealty either to a desgrave or to another margrave.  The lowest rank of nobility is made up of 312 kasgraves.  Among this pool of minor nobility and knights, a few maintain independent states, but most maintain estates beholden either to a margrave or a desgrave.  The ruler of a state claims the title suzerain.

The ruling houses of the Vale of Shadows are profoundly patriarchal.  Women may not inherit titles, own property, or rule.  Female children are frequently given as gifts to the harems of other rulers.  Each nobleman maintains a harem of women for pleasure and for purposes of creating a suitable heir.  Marriage is rare.  Polygamy is also common among the poor, though limits on resources resort in these broods being smaller and, occasionally, communal in nature.

The business of the nobility is the political and economic management of the lands—particularly warfare.  Each desgrave maintains a warguild near his seat of power, and is primarily concerned with maintaining his income through the taxation of caravanserai and more directly productive methods.  Each spring sees a new spate of mobilization and warfare as each warlord tries to broaden the scope of his power.

The highest honor for a warlord is to die upon the field of battle.  For those who die particularly gloriously, a strange boon is bestowed—a visitation of the Swarm.  When such warriors die, many winged, demonic-like women (known as “witches’ brood”) swoop down upon the battlefield and bear his soul to the heavens.  When the snows melt the following year, the hero is reborn as an avatar—a living, breathing representative of the Storm Gods.  These avatars wander the world, generally wreaking havoc and pursuing ends unfathomable to mortals—those of other faiths believe that their transformation has rendered them insane.  Nine of the current houses holding desgrave rank count an avatar among their blood; though it is true that avatars almost never actually help their houses after their metamorphosis, they are considered to do great honor to their house.  They are welcomed with fear when they stop in to carouse and slake their god-like appetites in the harems of their grandsons.

*Economy*

The humans of the Vale of Shadows are blessed both by location and by great natural wealth.  The mountains of the south are rich in iron, copper, tin, and coal, and the lands of the south are quite fertile.  The sea yields great resources of fish, and the forests of the center are renowned throughout the world for their woods.  The greatest natural resource of the Vale, however, are the gemstone and precious metals mines which bristle throughout the northern mountains.

Despite all these riches, however, the economy of the Vale is driven largely by the caravan routes which traverse the country from East to West.  Three routes are particularly notable.  The first (the most southern) emerges from the valleys to the south, hugs the south sea of the Echoing Sea and turns towards the southeast mountains.  This route connects the southern population centers of the dramojh with the Verrik Empire.  In the center, a route crosses the vale, connecting the center of the dramojh lands with the southern extremities of the giants’ realm.  The northern trade route, which leaves the dramojh lands, and threads through the Vale to reach the greatest cities of the giants, also has the advantage of passing near the humans’ richest mines.

With occasional exceptions, the southern route remains open all year.  The passes of the middle route are closed in winter.  Great stretches of the northern route may only be traversed in summer.  This makes the city of Malina a focal point for caravans braving the tundra in the Vale’s short summer.  

The caravan routes are, in general very well maintained, with caravanserai (large fort-like inns) a day’s travel apart.  Though each noble has an interest in maintaining the section of the route passing through his territory, what he does after the caravan has passed through his territory is his own business.  Because of the dangers of political instability, banditry, and the harshness of the lands through which they pass, caravans are often extremely well armed.  The caravanserai are sometimes quite dangerous places.


----------



## nameless (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm interested also, though not sure exactly what I'll play. Perhaps a Quickling Faen Wind Witch, but I'll mull it over and come back. =]


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 13, 2003)

*Races*

The lands of the Vale are dominated by human beings who live independently of both the dramojh and the giants.  As the dominant intelligent social species in the area, most of the political and economic power belongs to humans.  The faen (quickling, loresong, and spryte) form a significant minority population, however; though they cannot be said to rule any given political entity in the land, they possess several important enclaves and play important and accepted roles in several cities.  Humans and faen live more or less harmoniously throughout the lands.

Giants, Verrik, the Dramojh and Sibeccai are foreign to the cold valleys of the Vale (players cannot, by the way, choose to play a dramojh); nonetheless, they are not particularly uncommon, especially along the routes of the caravanserai or in the cities in which commerce takes place.  Most characters of these races will have journeyed from the lands ruled by their species to the human lands for purposes of trade, to protect traders, or perhaps just seeking adventure.   Giants and Sibeccai are most frequently encountered on the northernmost trade route, Verrik travel the southernmost route, and the Dramojh travel all the routes.  Most free humans regard these races with varying degrees of suspicion and/or dislike—in cosmopolitan areas, they are tolerated, but away from the trade routes this mistrust can ripen to open hostility.  It should be remembered that in both the empires of the giants and the dramojh, human beings are enslaved, or, at the least, colonized.  The fiercely independent humans of the Vale never forget.

The Litorians live in nomadic tribes that roam the frozen wastes north of the valley of Shadows.  Descending from the glaciers and tundra of their homeland, their clans often pass the deep winter sheltered in the valleys on the edge of human territory. There, they trade with humans and faen during a month-long festival.  It is rare, but not entirely unheard of, for a Litorian struck by wanderlust to pass further south and enter into the cities of men.  His welcome is not always warm.  While worshippers of the Beast Gods regard the Litorians as a chosen race, other humans regard them as savages, and can shun them, or even behave violently towards them.  Rumors abound that Litorians savor human flesh as a delicacy and devour them in unspeakable ceremonies.

Small colonies of Mojh exist in the mountains bordering the valley of Shadows to the east.  If anything, the mojh have become rather more prone to proselytism since their cousins and their vast empire are there to back them up.  Otherwise, they are basically unchanged from the description in AU. 

*Classes*

Some classes are fundamentally unaltered from their description in AU.

Akashic—Akashic play an important role in the Vale.  Generally, they belong to a well-developed, unified, and typically monastic guild which sees to their interests—free-lance Akashics do exist, but the guild is easy-going and the advantages of being guilded are fairly evident.  Many Guild-temples are built on ancient Verrik and Dramohj cities, long lost.  Access to these sites constitutes one of the most evident advantages of being guilded.

The High Monastery of the Akashic is located in the city of Dallow.  The order maintains six other missions / fortresses scattered about the vale.

Mage Blade—As they appear in the AU text.  Only one formal academy of Mage Blades exist in the Vale.  It is affiliated with the Academy of Evocation in Oranstein Suzerainty.  Some individually trained mage blades exist as well.

Magister—As they appear in the AU text.  Each of the eight schools of magic (abjuration, conjuration, divination, enchantment, evocation, illusion, necromancy, and transmutation) possesses an academy.  PC’s belonging to the magister class should choose which school they have attended.

Oathsworn—As they appear in the AU text.

Runethane—As they appear in the AU text.

Unfettered—As they appear in the AU text.  Particularly common along the trade routes.

Warmain— As they appear in the AU text.  Most Warmains will be directly affiliated with an aristocrat—many aristocrats are themselves warmains.  Each ruler of the Desgrave rank maintains his own warguild as an essential support of his power.  There are thus 22 separate warguilds in the Vale.

Other classes have been altered somewhat:

Champion—Champions in the Vale tend less to champion abstract causes, and more either to champion specific ruling houses, specific gods (normally not of the Beast Cult variety, though a champion / totem warrior multi-class character might be possible), or one of the avatars.  

New Champions:
Champion of the Nobility (then can attune at 10th):  1st  Compelling Command once per day per character level, 5th Infused with Authority +2 circumstance on Cha skills 10th +4 to all spells with mind affecting descriptor 15th and 20th same as Person if specific noble or place (tied to temple or city-state) if god or house 

Greenbond—If the Beast Gods had a formal church, greenbonds would be their priests.  Though there is no established rank among greenbonds, elders are much respected.  Among the common people, green bonds are revered, and the traveling greenbond never need want for cheer.  In return, they are expected to use their powers for the communities which they enter.  Greenbonds also share brotherhood with other greenbonds and totem warriors—they will do whatever is possible to help one another.  On day-to-day occasions, this brotherhood is demonstrated through the ancient practice of host / guest courtesy.  Though formal gatherings are uncommon, greenbonds know that many of their brethren visit the valleys where the Litorians winter in the cold months.  These camps often host many greenbonds and other Beast God worshippers.

Totem Warrior—If Greenbonds are the priests of the Beast Cult, totem warriors are their holy warriors.  The totem system has been expanded to include the animals they are most likely to find holy (see notes on the Beast God cult, above).  Most totem warriors will likely come from the tribes of nomadic people who make their home in the north.  Players wanting to have totem warrior character should inquire with their DM regarding the class abilities of any of the previous totems that interest them.

Witch—Witches occupy a somewhat unusual niche in the social structure of the Vale.  On the one hand, because they are the elite manifestations of the elemental gods worshipped by the nobility, it might be tempting to see them as the Storm Gods’ priesthood.  This would not be incorrect.  Yet, on the other hand, because witches worship the elemental forces themselves, they tend to have a more abstract notion of worship than that promulgated by the avatars of the storm gods.  As a result, they often have unfriendly relationships with the nobility.  They are respected, even admired, but a witch’s arrival at a noble’s court is often a bit like a prophet walking in the door ready to denounce the ruler.  Admiration goes with strong sense of fear and even annoyance.

Peaks are held to be holy to the followers of the Storm Gods.  All battlefields visited by the Swarm are also accounted rich in eldritch energy—the battle loses its magic energy when the avatar dies.  There are thus nine current visitation sites.


----------



## garyh (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm interested in a Verrik Mind Witch.  However, I'm already in Rybaer's active game, and Macbeth has included me in his developing game, so please pass me up if someone else is looking for their first (or even second) AU game.

Nameless, where in OC are you?  I was in Costa Mesa until I moved up here to Sac last year.


----------



## nameless (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm waffling between Laguna Niguel (S of Laguna Beach) and Irvine at the moment. I just transferred to UCI and driving 30-40 minutes in traffic daily isn't my idea of a good time.


----------



## garyh (Sep 13, 2003)

Cool!  I graduated from UCI in 2000 with Econ and Poli Sci BA's.  I'm up here getting a masters in public policy at Sac State.  Grew up in Fountain Valley.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 14, 2003)

And I've added far more information than you'd ever care to read to the prior posts.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 14, 2003)

Sounds like an intereting game. Put me down for a place if there's one available. I'll prolly be looking at playing an Akashic.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 14, 2003)

Could I have details on the Lion and Wolf totem warriors, DR?


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 15, 2003)

The Wolf is a standard one from the AU book.

The Lion hasn't actually been fully fleshed out.  Lemme get w/my GM, and we'll hash something out for you in a bit.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, I thought the subspecies where classes in thier own right.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 15, 2003)

Nope - just flavourful.  You can be a Totem warrior of the Black Wolf, or the Winter Wolf - you'll get a different totem animal, and you might have a friendly rivalry with another Wolf warrior, but you are fundementally the same, and all companion animals will have equivalent stats.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 15, 2003)

Well still waiting on the Lion Totem Warrior.  Might be best, since I still haven't had a chance to pick up the book.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 15, 2003)

Here ya go:

Lion Totem
The lion totem warrior is bold and proud, a leader among other warriors.  As he progresses through levels, he looks more and more leonine - his teeth elongate, his body becomes covered with a light layer of fur, and he develops a sort of mane.

Hit Dice: d10
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: The lion totem warrior is proficient with all simple and martial weapons and Heavy, Medium and Light armor, and Shields.
Addtional Class Skills: Intimidate (Cha)
Special: All lion totem warriors gain a +1 bonus to will saves against enchantments.
Animal Companion: Lion.  At 8 HD, the wolf becomes size large.

Totem Powers: 
1st level: Wily Hunter: The lion totem warrior gains the Track feat for free, and gains a +2 compentency bonus on Wilderness Survival checks using Track.
4th level: Lion's Roar (Su): The lion totem warrior can, as a standard action, let out a frightening roar.  All opponents within 30 feet must make a will save (DC 10+Cha mod) or be shaken for 1d4 rounds, suffering -1 to all attacks and saves.  Opponents with less hit dice than the warrior must make a second will save or be forced to flee, as per Compelling Command.  The lion totem warrior can use this power a number of times a day equal to his charisma modifier.
8th level: Shape of the Lion (Su): The lion totem warrior can take on the form and stats of a lion totem animal companion apprpriate to her level: in other words, a lion's stats with +1 HD for every level she has above 7th level.  She can take this form once per day, for up to 10 mins per class level.
12th Level: Pride Leader (Ex): If the lion totem warrior and an ally both threaten an enemy, that enemy is considered flanked.  
16th Level: Aura of Command (Su): All allies within 10' of the lion totem warrior gain a +1 morale bonus to attacks and saves.  All enemies within 10' suffer a -1 morale penalty to attacks and saves.  The lion totem warrior is also immune to all fear effects.
20th Level: TBD.


----------



## nameless (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm sure that I'm going to play a Quickling Faen Wind Witch now (who will become a Spryte at level 3). I only have access to the 3 pdfs at the moment, and I don't see any Weapon Finesse type feat. Is there any way I can use my Dex bonus instead of Str bonus in melee attacks?


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 15, 2003)

There is indeed - Weapon Finesse is general, requires bab +1 or better, and lets you use dex mod for attack rolls with any light weapon or agile exotic you can use in one hand, or a rapier or natural weapon.  Sprytes can also apply it to tiny weapons, as an exception to the rule.
Shield armor check penalties apply to the attack rolls if you have one.


----------



## arma_virumque_cano (Sep 15, 2003)

Hmmm, I'd like in on this.  A Mohj mageblade is what I'm leaning towards.  perhaps some unfettered levels to start with so that he might live.  Likely a vale native but from an isolated enclave of Mohj who have sequestered themselves on the Western borders.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 15, 2003)

Arma: You're more than welcome to join up.  However, I am going to have to insist that you spell Mojh correctly, as I suspect you have a habit of misspelling it....



(Note: Arma is one of my friends, so he will be suffering much abuse when he joins.  Don't fear you'll suffer the same.)



And since we're up to five now, people can start statting up characters - just follow the directions up at the top.  The link to the Rogue's Gallery will be there as well.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, I think I will be an  Latorian, Ice Cat, totem warrior.  One thing if two people threaten an opponent it is considered flanked by default.  You might want to come another ability for that level.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 15, 2003)

How do you want us to roll on irony?  3d6, 4d6 drop lowest, something else?


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 16, 2003)

4d6, drop lowest, arranged as you will.   Sorry.  

And you're only flanked normally if people are on opposite sides of you, and can draw a straight line through the threatenee.  If two people stand side by side, they don't normally threaten - you have to be across from each other (assuming equal sizes).  A lion totem can fight shoulder to shoulder and cause a flanking situation....


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 16, 2003)

Could I have the stats of a Litorian and the cost of a large battle claw?


----------



## garyh (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm going to wait a bit before I stat up my verrik mind witch.  If there are other interested players, I'd be happy to give up my spot, as this would be my third AU game.  I don't wanna crowd people out!


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 16, 2003)

Rangerjohn: Sure - as far as I can tell, they aren't protected content.  

Litorians: +2 Dex, -2 Wisdom, Medium, 30' base speed, low-light vision, Auto lang: Litorian and Common, Bonus: Giant, +2 racial bonus on Intim, Search, Spot, Listen and Wild. Survival.

Litorians also have racial levels, if you're interested in those.

The greater battle claw is an Exotic (Agile) weapon, 25 gp, 1d8, 19-20/x2, 3 lbs, S damage, Medium sized.  And it leaves your hand free when using it.


Garyh: You're fine, dunnae worry.  I'll boot ya out if need be, but so far the 5 we have are all that we've had requests for, and I'm willing to have party sizes up to 7, so....


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 16, 2003)

*More AU !*

If there's still a spot, I'll join. But like Garyh, if anybody else who doesn't play in another AU game wants to join, I'll give him my place.

As for my character, I'm thinking of a magic-user : a runethame or a magister.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 16, 2003)

GPEKO: You're welcome to join - like I said, I haven't seen too much interest from the non-game folks, and I'll take up to 7 folks anyway.

So we're at 6 now - seems like the party is somewhat magicky overall, but that shouldn't really be a problem.  I've gotten stats for a couple people - if everyone could have a character up by Friday (at least stats and a general story), I'm ready to get goin'....


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 16, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Rangerjohn: Sure - as far as I can tell, they aren't protected content.
> 
> Litorians: +2 Dex, -2 Wisdom, Medium, 30' base speed, low-light vision, Auto lang: Litorian and Common, Bonus: Giant, +2 racial bonus on Intim, Search, Spot, Listen and Wild. Survival.
> 
> ...


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 16, 2003)

*Rowlth the Litorian, Ice cat, totem warrior*

Let me know if there are any errors.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 16, 2003)

Au only has shields based on size - two sizes smaller is +1 AC (0 against ranged).  One size smaller is +1, and you can hold other items in your hand. Your size is +2.

And a winter outfit would be required, likely.  Litorians are furry, but not that furry.  

I'll take a look at the char tonight, when I can download files.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 17, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Au only has shields based on size - two sizes smaller is +1 AC (0 against ranged).  One size smaller is +1, and you can hold other items in your hand. Your size is +2.
> 
> And a winter outfit would be required, likely.  Litorians are furry, but not that furry.
> 
> I'll take a look at the char tonight, when I can download files.




Prices as per PHB?


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 17, 2003)

Now that it seems I'm definately in, I have two simple questions. First, How do we calculate hp for the second level (roll, half the dice ?) and, second, how much gold (rubs hands together) do we have (as DMG or as a 1st lvl character ?).

One more thing, I think I'm gonna play a human multiclass unfettered1/runethame1, once a rogue, now learning some magic (I've got his background thought of).


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 17, 2003)

I think as per PHB will work - I'll check anything against the AU prices.  

HP for 2nd level will be rolled, taking half if you roll less.  So if you roll d6 and get a 2, take 3 hp.  If you roll 4, take that.

And gold will be as per DMG, I think.  No magical items, though, save for class effects (runes, athames, etc).  

I will warn you not to be too dependant on your items, though.


----------



## arma_virumque_cano (Sep 17, 2003)

I've removed the specs for my character and reposted them at the rogue's gallery.


----------



## garyh (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm definetly in this game now, as I've let someone not in any games take my spot in Macbeth's game.

I noticed this group is heavy on the magic and light on the melee...  any objections to me switching from Verrik Mind Witch to a Giant Warmain?

I'll try to get my PC up by Thursday either way.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 17, 2003)

I will warn you not to be too dependant on your items, though.  [/QUOTE]

Does this mean I should rethink my character?  Two of my three feats are with my greater battle claw.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 17, 2003)

Entirely up to you.  Another good option is always Craft (Weaponsmithing) to go along with any weapon specific feats.

"Things fall apart, the center will not hold,
Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world." 
WB Yeats.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 17, 2003)

And garyh: No objections from me.  If you take Chi-Julud, I'd like to discuss it a bit with you, but nothing apart from that.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 17, 2003)

dead_radish,

If you've still got a slot open, I'd like to join your game. Also, could someone post a quick rollcall of the character choices everyone else has made so far? That would help me make my own choice (if I'm in the game, of course).

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 17, 2003)

Works for me.  That makes 7, so we're full up.    And check the first post for the collection of characters so far.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 17, 2003)

Please check over for any errors.

Rowlth   Litorian Ice Cat Totem Warrior  Level: 2 XP: 1,102

str 14 +2
dex 18 +4
con 11	
int 13 +1
wis11
cha 9 -1

hp: 19
mv: 30
AC: 20 mithril chain shirt, medium darkwood shield, dex
INIT: +4
Fort +3
Ref: +4
Will: 0


Feats:
exotic weapons agile
weapon finesse
night owl (talent) +1 saves, attacks, and checks after sundown
Tracking (free wily hunter)

Skills:
Wilderness Lore:5 (7) 9 tracking
 Sneak 1cc (5) (3 in chain shirt w/shield)
Listen 2 (4)
spot 2 (4)
Search 0 (3)
Intimidate 0 (1)
Craft, Weaponsmith 5 (6) (8 w/ mw tools)
Craft, Armorer 5 (6) ) (8 w/ mw tools)
Handle Animal 2 (1)
Use Rope 1 cc (5) (7 w/ silk rope)

Weapons:
Greater Battle Claw +6 to hit 1-8 +2 dmg 19-20/x2
shortbow  +6 to hit 1-6 dmg 20 x3
dagger +6 to hit 1-4 +2 dmg 20 x2

Equipment:
mw chain shirt 250gp  25 lbs
mw medium shield 157 gp 7lbs
dagger 1 gp 1lb
Greater Battle Claw 25 gp 3lbs
shortbow 30 gp 2 lbs
20 arrows 1 gp 3lbs
4 weeks trail rations 28lbs 16 gp ( 3 weeks, 5 days on mule)
waterskin x3 12 lb 3 gp (2 on mule)
pouch, belt .5lb 1 gp
backpack 2lb 2 gp
Artisan's tools, masterwork 5lb 55 gp (mule)
bedrool 5 lbs 1 sp (mule)
blanket, winter 3 lb 5 sp (mule)
10 fishooks 1gp
flint and steel 1 gp
rope, silk (50')x4 20lbs 40gp (mule)
tent 20lb 10 gp (mule)
whetstone 1lb 2cp
cold weather outfit 7lbs 8 gp
mule 8 gp
pack saddle 20 lbs 15 gp
saddle bags 8lbs 4 gp (mule)
bit and bridle 1 lb 2 gp
explorer's outfit 8lbs n/a
grappling hook 4 lbs 1 gp (mule)


Money:268 gp 3 sp 8 cp

Total: 730.62 gp 57 lbs 128 lbs on mule


Class Abilities:
Wily Hunter: free tracking feat, and +2 wilderness survival when tracking

Racial: low light vision, +2 intimidate, listen, search, spot, and wilderness survival.

Description: Litorian with white fur and cat eyes, aproximately 5' 10" and 180 lbs.

Itinerent smith and adventurer travelling from town to town.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 17, 2003)

*New to PbP*

I'll play if a spot is made available.


Peace and smiles 

Joe Jawson

jjaws09@aol.com


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 17, 2003)

Rowlth looks fine for the most part.  Darkwood isn't a material that exists in AU, so I'm not sure what you'd replace it with - like just a mw shield.

Oh, and you should have 1102 xp, and a few more than 10 hp, I'm pretty sure.

Now all you need is a background and full description, and he should be ready to go.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 17, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> "Things fall apart, the center will not hold,
> Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world."
> WB Yeats.



 Okay, sorry to interupt your thread, but I was just wondering if this quote is significant, because I'm doing a whole qoute theme in my game. I don't mind if you take the idea, you can use it all you want, I was just wondering if this was a random quote or if it has somehtin to do with your game?


----------



## garyh (Sep 17, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> And garyh: No objections from me.  If you take Chi-Julud, I'd like to discuss it a bit with you, but nothing apart from that.




Giant Warmain it is!  I don't expect to have the stats for Chi-Julud, and even so, I likely won't start off with it anyways.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 18, 2003)

MacBeth: I don't plan to do it often, but your quotes did sorta inspire me to put that one in there.    But it does do a fairly good job of capturing some of the feel.

Plus it's one of my favorite quotes, so....

Garyh: Works for me.  Get 'em up!


----------



## garyh (Sep 19, 2003)

*The Giant*

_I'll post him in the RG thread as soon as he's approved._

*Ar-Pharos*
_True Name:



Spoiler



Lorkurim


 (known only to self)_

*Male Giant Warmain 1 / Giant 1*: HD 1d12+8 + 1d10 +4; hp 29 (Unconscious at -4, dead at -18); Init +1 (+1 Dex); Spd 30ft; AC 17 (+6 Banded Mail +1 Dex), AC 18 vs. Swords (Natural Swordsman, +1 Dodge bonus), or AC 18 (when using longsword + 1 Round Small Shield) AC 19 (vs. swords with shield); Melee falchion, +5 (2d4+5/crit 18-20/x2); Ranged +2 mighty (+4) composite longbow (1d8+4/crit 20/x3); Hero Points 0; SV Fort +8, Ref +1, Will -1; Stats: Str 19, Dex 13, Con 18, Int 15, Wis 9, Cha 9. XP = 1100.

*Skills (total/ranks):* Craft (Armor) (8/4), Craft (Weapons) (8/4), Knowledge (Architecture) (6/4), Knowledge (Engineering) (6/4), Knowledge (History) (6/4).

*Languages:*  Common, Draconic, Faen, Giant.

*Feats:* Fleet of Foot (Ceremonial, Level 1), Natural Swordsman (Talent, Level 1), Sturdy (Warmain bonus, Wrm level 1).

*Giant Features:*
_Giant Level 1:_ +1 Str, +1 Wis (already included above)

Giant Type.
Size Medium.
Base Speed 30 ft.
+2 Str, -2 Dex.
Bonus to Skills:  +2 to all Craft skills, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive.

*Class Features:*

Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Martial Weapons Proficiency.
Heavy/Medium/Light Armor Proficiency.
Shield Proficiency.
Wrm1: Sturdy.

*Possessions:* Falchion, longsword, banded mail, maul,  mighty (+4) composite longbow, arrows (20), round small shield, bedroll, flint and steel, trail rations (10 days), torches (2), whetstone, backpack, waterskin, adventurer's outfit, coins.

*Coin:*  16 GP, 8 SP, 6 CP.

Capacity:  116 lbs./233 lbs./350 lbs.
Current Load:  111 lbs.

*Description:*  7', 272 lbs.  Age 61.  Black hair.  Blue eyes.

*History:* Ar-Pharos was never the most well-liked or sensible giant, but he was always bright, and strong to boot.  He reasoned his best chance for success would be to strike out on his own and make a name for himself though force of arms.  So far, so good...


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 19, 2003)

I just posted my character in the rogue gallery.  Dead Radish, if there is any errors/problems, let me know.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 19, 2003)

Garyh: That seems ta be fine, lad.  If he be willin ta join up, then he be welcome!  Ya can run him up the sails in the Rogue's Gallery, and show him to the crew!

If ya can tell us more about his scurvy past and his buccaneer deeds, it would be much appreciate, matey.  Give'm a plank or two ta walk, and a chest of booty ta sit astride!  Arrr!


----------



## Mirth (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey dead_radish,

I mailed you some dice rolls and a question. Did you get them?

Jay


----------



## arma_virumque_cano (Sep 20, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Hey dead_radish,
> 
> I mailed you some dice rolls and a question. Did you get them?
> 
> Jay





His email is an abyssal pit.  I'm sure he'll get it someday.  I'd post a better account, but I'm too busy spamming it with porn email.  I, of course, expect to die shortly.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 20, 2003)

Yes, yes I did.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 20, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Yes, yes I did.




Same here


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 20, 2003)

I've gotten dice rolls from several people so far, only one question that I saw, which I answered yesterday.  Are there more?


----------



## Mirth (Sep 20, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> I've gotten dice rolls from several people so far, only one question that I saw, which I answered yesterday.  Are there more?




I was just replying that I got your email. Sorry if that was confusing. I should have my character up this evening.

Jay


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 20, 2003)

Ahhh.

That's what I get for reading mails and threads while working.  Less than perfect comprehension.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 21, 2003)

On the verge of completing my character, but I'm running off the pdf's and don't have details of AU equipment except for the DM screen. Can someone please confirm the price and weight of a leather coat for a small character [I will be playing a Loresong Faen] and I will use PHB prices for everything else if thats OK.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 21, 2003)

Sure - a leather coat would be 200 gp normally, so 100 gp for a faen (I think).  Use the PHB, and I'll correct anything that's different in AU.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 22, 2003)

How about weight?


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 22, 2003)

Weight will be 10 lbs, it'll cost 200, though - sorry.  Same cost, half weight.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 23, 2003)

@#$@$%##$

Can't get the code tags to work and can't attach my sheet as a document. I'll try again below rather than as an edit.


----------



## garyh (Sep 23, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Garyh: That seems ta be fine, lad.  If he be willin ta join up, then he be welcome!  Ya can run him up the sails in the Rogue's Gallery, and show him to the crew!
> 
> If ya can tell us more about his scurvy past and his buccaneer deeds, it would be much appreciate, matey.  Give'm a plank or two ta walk, and a chest of booty ta sit astride!  Arrr!




I'll get his backstory up as soon as I get a chance.  Probably Wednesday or Thursday, but maybe sooner.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 23, 2003)

Inez: Looks good overall.  However, there are a couple of +2's in there which I assume are synergy bonuses.  Synergy is based off the actual ranks, not the overall mod, so you have to actually put 5 ranks in to get the bonus.  If those are from something else, lemme know.

Other than that, looks fine to me, so get 'im up in the rogue's gallery.  Looks like we've got almost everyone together.  If you haven't put up a char, please get them up by Friday - I'm planning to start by then.  If characters aren't up by then, then they may end up not being included....


----------



## Mirth (Sep 24, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> If you haven't put up a char, please get them up by Friday - I'm planning to start by then.  If characters aren't up by then, then they may end up not being included....




That would be me  Sorry about the delay, dr. After several months of unemployment, I've actually had a few interviews in the last couple of days. I'll try to get my character up tomorrow.

Jay


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 24, 2003)

Still no luck attaching file [got as far as the dialogue box this time at least]
Will try again tomorrow


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 24, 2003)

Mirth: No worries.  Job definately wins over game.  

Inez: It would probably be easier just to put it up as a post - I can't view docs at work anyway, so I'd have to look at it at home, and it will need to be a posted format for the rogue's gallery, so you can just use the character there, and be good to go.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 24, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> Still no luck attaching file [got as far as the dialogue box this time at least]
> Will try again tomorrow




Just cut and paste it as a post in the RG.  Also I dont think you need the first 
	
	



```
,  the character that I posted for one of my other AU games didn't require that tag.
```


----------



## nameless (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm sorry, I think I'll have to bow out of this game. I don't have as much time as I thought I did when I signed up. =]


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 24, 2003)

Nameless: Sorry to hear that - if you are interested in coming in later, lemme know.  And of course you're more than welcome to read along.  

So now we're back to 6 folks, and we're goin' on Friday!


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 24, 2003)

Rowlth posted in the RG with full desciption and background.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 25, 2003)

I posted Xen, Verrik Champion of Death in the Rogue's Gallery. I still need to get him equipped and provide a description and background, but otherwise he should be close to done.

Jay


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 25, 2003)

*More stuff in the RG*

I finished my character in the rogue gallery. I wrote a more complete background and added a little bit of info on his appearance and his personality. I also bought thieve's tools and changed my ranks of Gather Info to Sleight of Hand. I think it fits the background better.


----------



## garyh (Sep 26, 2003)

I've posted  Ar-Pharos in the RG.  I'll flesh out his background ASAP!


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 26, 2003)

Great!  I'll review everyone today, and get the first IC posts up today - each of you will have a starting post with a bit of background in it, bringing you together.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 27, 2003)

Character posted in the Rogues Gallery, all looking nice and readable now. I wasn't having much luck with the CODE tags, I think because of the WYSIWYG toolbar [well changing it helped fix the problems anyway]. My character has over 30 skills, so I wanted to have a nice. presentable online sheet. 

BTW Radish, the Miscellaneous bonuses on skills are all either racial, from feats or from items.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 27, 2003)

Or later today.    Sorry 'bout that - my isp was down, and I can't really set it up from work, so it'll be tonight.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 30, 2003)

Check the first post for the IC thread.  Once everyone checks in there, I'll post an update...


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 2, 2003)

Who is this Margrave Korstel ? Are we suppose to know about him ?


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 2, 2003)

Relevant part:

There are three ranks of nobility. Twenty-two desgrave have ascended to what we might call a duchal holding—every desgrave rules an independent state and exacts fealty from a number of lesser noblemen. The second rank consists of seventy-six margraves. Twenty-eight margraves possess independent states; the rest owe oaths of fealty either to a desgrave or to another margrave. The lowest rank of nobility is made up of 312 kasgraves. Among this pool of minor nobility and knights, a few maintain independent states, but most maintain estates beholden either to a margrave or a desgrave. The ruler of a state claims the title suzerain.

For Kyr: Margrave Korstel is the margrave for this area - he's known to be fairly power hungry and "upwardly mobile."  He's under Desgrave Anan, who has ruled the greater area for quite some time.  Apart from that, you know little.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm thinking that there needs to be a rule on post editing - I'm going to say that any editing within one hour is fine - that's typos, sudden flashes of insight, etc.  

After that, it starts affecting what people might have done, or will be thinking, or the like.

Anyone have issues with that?

And in general, I'm planning to update once I have at least one response from everyone, possibly more if warranted.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 25, 2003)

Anyone planning to do anything during the ride, or would you like me to fast-forward to the arrival?


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 29, 2003)

> Did anyone attempt to smuggle items in? And is there anything you'd like to do before entering the prison?




By smuggle do you mean by ourselves or by the agent of the Margrave (i.e. to be found later) ?

If you mean by ourself, I think it's impossible except for very small items ... So I will drop the dagger idea and Rupert will try to hide 1 or 2 lockpicks from his thieves' tools in that classic but not so fun hiding place (if you get my drift ...). 

That is if you allow me to change my mind.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 29, 2003)

I did mean personally, yes.  And you are free to change that out, I don't mind.  We'll see if they get through in a little while.  

The key question is did you swallow them, or persue some...other method?


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm not sure swallowing them is such a good idea, unless Rupert wants an appendicitis. So I will be inspired by this:


> The way your dad looked at it, this watch was your birthright. He'd be damned if any of the slopes were gonna get their greasy yellow hands on his boy's birthright. So he hid it in the one place he knew he could hide something: his ass. Five long years, he wore this watch up his ass. Then when he died of dysentery, he gave me the watch. I hid this uncomfortable piece of metal up my ass for two years. Then, after seven years, I was sent home to my family. And now, little man, I give the watch to you.




Rupert will try to put it as far as he can (ouch...) just before arriving to the prison and he hopes those prison guards aren't more crafty than the Nippon army ...


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 30, 2003)

Heh.  You get 10000 xp for quoting Christopher Walken.  Go ahead and level up.  

(No, no you don't.  But you should.)


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 31, 2003)

Ahh come on ... please ?

After all, I went through all the efforts of copying & pasting the quote from IMDB.com ...


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 10, 2003)

Rules for critical failures - if you roll a 1 on an attack roll, you have the potential for a critical failure (similar to a critical success) - to "confirm" it, you make a reflex save, DC 10, to test whether it's a normal failure, or a critical.  If the save succeeds, you fail.  If it fails, you have some sort of critical failure, ranging from hitting the wrong target (as just happened in the IC thread) to dropping your weapon, to a penalty to your next attack - mostly it depends on the action attempted, and will never cause more than a single round of loss of actions.  These rules apply equally to everyone, as you saw - the poor Faen rolled a 1, then a 2.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 18, 2003)

I will be gone on vacation from tomorrow (the 19) to December 29. I'll have no internet access so feel free to auto-pilot Rupert. He'll just try to get to safety and stay with the others


----------

